# trek 1.2 upgrading to Tigra front deraileur



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm upgrading from Sora to Tiagra for the STI. 
The 1.2 model has front Sora and rear Tiagra deraileurs.
Is it worth changing the front deraileur to Tiagra for a matching deraileur system?
And am I able to swap out the Sora front for a Tiagra or is it a different mounting system?
The Trek 2.1 has the front Tiagra but I don't know if the seat tube is different size.
Thanks.
Ebay has this. Will this work? What is brazen on mean. 
My Sora is a clamp as is my brother in laws 2.1 front Tiagra.
Does Tiagra have different front deraileur monts?
Shimano FD-R443 Tiagra Front Braze-on 9 Speed Triple Deraileur | eBay


----------

